# [Hungarian NR] Baticz Milan 8.86 3x3 single



## Erik (Feb 3, 2009)

Grat Milan! Nice HD quality too.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 3, 2009)

insanity haha


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 3, 2009)

best reaction ever of the judge, nice HD


----------



## DonQuixote (Feb 3, 2009)

The guy in the back (François?) screwed up his solve because of that. :-/

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2009)

Erik said:


> Grat Milan! Nice HD quality too.




Almost as cool as this (which is at quarter-resolution). 

Time to start the reconstruction of that beautiful solve.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice  I will like to see reconstruction of this


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2009)

http://archive.garron.us/solves/2009/milan_8_86.htm


----------



## pjk (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet solve and video.



Lucas Garron said:


> http://archive.garron.us/solves/2009/milan_8_86.htm


The applet isn't loading for me, maybe it is just me. By the way, I've been meaning to ask, how exactly do you go about reconstructing your solves? Simply use CubeExplorer and start putting things together?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 4, 2009)

if you can have a good view of the starting position, you can use Cube explorer to find the scramble
then work from that, checking each move in his cube with your cube

but you can also backtrack moves


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2009)

I always backtrack.
Generally more reliable, and easier to start.
I only use CE to shorten the scramble.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 4, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> The guy in the back (François?) screwed up his solve because of that. :-/


Which one of the two François ? 
BTW it was neither of us, it was BenJ.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://archive.garron.us/solves/2009/milan_8_86.htm


Thanks for the reconstruction (and all your others, btw). Suggestion: Before each step, mention what it achieves. For example "yellow cross" or "orange/green pair". I'd like to know what to look for and don't like to guess (especially the first step) or play forward and then backward again.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 4, 2009)

www.dezeen.com/2008/04/25/cube-6-by-naho-matsuno/

Yes, it's a cube, note the name and also the number


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Suggestion: Before each step, mention what it achieves. For example "yellow cross" or "orange/green pair". I'd like to know what to look for and don't like to guess (especially the first step) or play forward and then backward again.


Well, I normally write the cross face in parentheses after the scramble. I also have a hover on the <span> of each step.

Even assuming Fridrich, it's hard to describe slots. Location changes relatively, and referring to colors would take a bit of code to make compatible with your previous request for a custom color scheme (which is still implemented). 

Nevertheless, I'll try to implement something when I write a better database system for reconstructions. Tell me if you think I should include any other important features.


----------



## teller (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reconstruction...what a treat!

That was fascinating. There was an empty slot used there with those stuck pieces that I wouldn't have thought of (because I suck).


----------



## Asheboy (Feb 7, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> The guy in the back (François?) screwed up his solve because of that. :-/
> 
> Kind Regards
> Martin



Yeah, I feel for him too.

Well done though.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 7, 2009)

The quality is awesome


----------

